
What Kind of Logo Do You Get for $5? (2014) - bemmu
https://medium.com/swlh/in-the-past-couple-years-startups-have-started-realizing-that-good-design-can-make-the-difference-2fdeb90d390a
======
monokai_nl
Running a design agency for over a decade, I've seen the price of logo
proposals drop from €5K to about €1K. To most people, a logo is just something
they want to use on their social channels and their website.

I don't think that's wrong. There's still room for an elaborate creative
process of designing a company brand. But that's more for the bigger
companies. The freelancers, startups and side-project hustlers usually just
require "something nice".

Realizing all this, I recently launched an automatic logo generator:
[https://mybrandnewlogo.com](https://mybrandnewlogo.com)

I think it strikes a nice balance between "something nice" and an affordable
price. Not every logo is good, but tweak or generate it long enough and you
quickly have something that looks good and is very affordable.

For $5, it's almost impossible to deliver something of quality. Even running a
logo creator, you still have fees for using an icon library, hosting, etc.

~~~
zakm
How do you guys compare to logojoy?

~~~
monokai_nl
We have automatic, good looking gradients, editable smart shapes, background
effects / patterns, more editing / tweaking possibilities, and generally
better design quality I think.

------
JoeAltmaier
"Ad-hominem attach"? They sold logos that were violations of copyright. That
service could get you sued. That's not ad-hominem; that's crime. Calling it
out is a responsible act, not an "attack on a competitor".

~~~
giarc
I'm guessing, but I imagine the editor asked the author to remove his company
as it doesn't provide much to article other than background on the author.
That could be communicated in the author bio, rather than paragraphs 4-6.

------
sharemywin
Is there an expection for an original logo from fiverr?

I just assumed people would know they were getting a stock image.

~~~
jolmg
As someone who has never participated in that market, I've no idea how logos
are valued. If, in my ignorance, I would look for the cheapest option in a
legit looking place, I wouldn't expect to end up with a result that I couldn't
use without breaking law.

~~~
sharemywin
Stock images are legal they are just resold a bazillion times.

------
lebisol
I think that the concept around logo has been changed in recent times.

Having a great, professional logo that has been put hours of work in is no
longer something that start ups (generally speaking) spend time and money on.

The logo is not that important in the early stages, what matters if whether
the product is something that solves a problem and people love it.

Once that part is checked, then you can focus on creating a good brand-able
logo that your brand will be remembered by.

~~~
llampx
The logo is also usually changed once or twice in the first few years of the
company's existence, as traction builds and the product-market fit is tested.
It makes sense to not get too attached to the initial logo. However if you are
Coca Cola or Nike you probably want to have a memorable logo that will stand
the test of time.

------
m3nu
The $5 market is probably better served by those "AI logo generators".

